# Indy Jones - personal reviews



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I give it ONE STAR.

Complete lack of coherent plot. Really bad editing. Zero sense of the 1950's (for example, look at the LED countdown on the jet sled).

I won't do any spoilers, but the ending was one of the worst I've EVER seen.

This movie reeks.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ouch! Doesn't sound like I should waste my $20 to see it in the theater...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

tcusta,
As we were walking out of the theater, my wife looked at me and asked, "Was that as bad as I thought it was".

We both independently thought it stunk.

And we both LOVED the earlier Indy films.

Speilberg should be ashamed. This was nothing more than a bad multi-million dollar video game with Harrison Ford.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

:soapbox:

I hate the main stream media.

"Indy" is short for Indianapolis...

NOT INDIANA!!!

Thank You...
And Now...

:backtotop


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Redlinetire said:


> :soapbox:
> 
> I"Indy" is short for Indianapolis...
> 
> NOT INDIANA!!!


Granted, but Spielberg and company chose to use "Indy" as the nickname for Dr. Jones, beginning with the original movie. Not a mainstream media thing at all.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Haven't seen it yet, but looking forward to it...

A good friend saw it.. said it was exactly what you would expect.. an Indiana Jones movie.

2 Days= $56 million


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

By far the worst of the "big" movies so far this summer. For a movie you would think they would not mess up, they completely butcher it. From completely absurd scenes to just down right stupid scenes, I almost thought I was watching a spoof movie of Indiana Jones. I can give several scenes from the movie in which most of you would probably not believe me that they were actual scenes, but I don't want to ruin the only experience you will get from seeing this move....disbelief. 

I would tell everyone not to waste your money, but I know if someone told me that I would still have to go see it too. It is, after all, Indiana Jones and they couldn't possibly mess that movie up....right?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I guess I'm going to run counter to this stream.

My wife and I thought it was an excellent extension to the mythos. They accounted for time, they didn't make him out to be a 35 year old action person but rather had lots fun with how time changes things; they had the typical Indy trappings and feel (and the feel of a B-movie which was excatly how Indy has always been targeted); and of course the B-movie unreal reality. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom - there was so much 2008-era stuff in what was supposed to be McCarthy-era 1950's. The editing was horrible, the script was crazy. And I loved the 1st three movies.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

There are parts of the movies that didn't make sense, fit the story, or were even partly believable. In all the other IJ movies, the "unbelievable" parts were still somewhat believable. In this one, it wasn't even close. I mean, come on...a lead lined fridge? Give me a break. Attack spider monkeys....wow. If you've seen the movie, you know exactly what I mean.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

The bad reviews aren't exactly a shock as both Lucas and Spielberg seemed to have lost their mojo years ago.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

ajc68 said:


> The bad reviews aren't exactly a shock as both Lucas and Spielberg seemed to have lost their mojo years ago.


Sad but true, neither has produced anything that great for many years.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd rather watch Speilberg's made-for-tv movie Duel on VHS than this crap.

Do youself a favor and skip this film.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tom Robertson said:


> I guess I'm going to run counter to this stream.
> 
> My wife and I thought it was an excellent extension to the mythos. They accounted for time, they didn't make him out to be a 35 year old action person but rather had lots fun with how time changes things; they had the typical Indy trappings and feel (and the feel of a B-movie which was excatly how Indy has always been targeted); and of course the B-movie unreal reality.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys. I'm with Tom on this one. Definitely the weakest of the 4 "indy" movies but still fun. It had the same feel right down to the music cues. It actually felt like it was made back in the early 90's. Lots of references to the early movies and quite funny in some places.

With all of the recent comic book movies coming out these days, it was refreshing get back to basics.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Sorry guys. I'm with Tom on this one. Definitely the weakest of the 4 "indy" movies but still fun. It had the same feel right down to the music cues. It actually felt like it was made back in the early 90's. Lots of references to the early movies and quite funny in some places.
> 
> With all of the recent comic book movies coming out these days, it was refreshing get back to basics.





Tom Robertson said:


> I guess I'm going to run counter to this stream.
> 
> My wife and I thought it was an excellent extension to the mythos. They accounted for time, they didn't make him out to be a 35 year old action person but rather had lots fun with how time changes things; they had the typical Indy trappings and feel (and the feel of a B-movie which was excatly how Indy has always been targeted); and of course the B-movie unreal reality.
> 
> ...


Looks like the world agrees with you (as do many of my friends who have seen it) to the tune of $311 million: $151 million domestic and $160 million overseas.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

My wife and I loved it. We thought it was very entertaining and actually better than the 2nd in the series.

I am also not a fan of all the comic book movies and really enjoy the Indy movies.

We even thought they may be going a young Indy route with Shia.


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry you guys, i have to agree with "The Goose" Horrible! just horrible. i wish their was another thread for those who have seen it so i can go on a rant. For those who have seen it, i was really having fun with this film until the Shia and Monkeys scene. Please, thats right up there with ja-ja binks!!! i actually looked around the theater to see how many people were buying into this crap!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Love that TV, go for it, ranting and venting are permitted. 

For comments that contain spoilers, use the [ spoiler ] tag (no spaces) so it will be hidden as a click spot like this:


Spoiler



which is closed with another tag with a /.



cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I went to see "Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull" with low expectations. I knew from experience that after 20 years waiting for a new chapter, especially from George Lucas, that you won't please everyone. 

I walked out thinking that this was a pleasant trip down memory lane. This movie does not stand on its own in any way, and certainly doesn't stand up to any contemporary Michael Bay-style summer tentpole. But as a paean to an earlier time, it does well. Oddly though, the earlier time I speak of is not the 1950s, when the movie was based, but the 1980s when the previous three were made. 

The film is incomprehensible in its plot, but that didn't stop "Transformers" from being a lot of fun. It relies too heavily on nostalgia for the first half hour, but that's to be expected from the fourth film in a franchise. 

I did like the pacing, the sense of creakiness and (comparatively) slow pace seemed in keeping with the aging character. I liked the fact that the effects looked practical for the most part, although they probably weren't as practical as they looked. I liked the way that iconic images from the 1950s were used for effect, such as the mushroom cloud and Shia LeBouf's impression of Marlon Brando as he rode into his first scene. I like feeling like there was some closure as to what happened to the characters, even somewhat minor ones, from the first films. 

I did not like the lack of attention to detail for the time period and in the effects. A couple of examples: a 1948 Ford would have been outdated in 1957; there was an error on one of the shots of the planes (one of the PAA's was flipped), and the map used Century Gothic, a typeface invented in 1994. The music was from all over the 1950s (although none from later than 1957.) 

Oh, and there were too many prairie dogs. It had me thinking of "Caddyshack", and yes I know that was a gopher. 

Bottom line, I'm 20 years older, Lucas and Spielberg are 20 years older, and Harrison Ford is 20 years older. It was nice to think, even for a minute, that we're still pretty much the same people we were, if a little slower and a little less appealing to the youngsters.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I went into Indy4 with low expectations, and was satisfied for the most part. Knew there was no way it could stand up to Indy 1-3. Thought the plot behind the crystal skull was a little goofy, but I enjoyed most of the action scenes. Since I paid < $6 to see a matinee, I think I got my money's worth!

The part I did not like was the 2 really young (5 or 6 yrs old) kids sitting behind me. They whined & complained during the whole movie! I guess some people think it is a kids movie since they keep showing the Indy4 ads on Nick. The movie is rated PG-13 for a reason!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> I guess I'm going to run counter to this stream.
> 
> My wife and I thought it was an excellent extension to the mythos. They accounted for time, they didn't make him out to be a 35 year old action person but rather had lots fun with how time changes things; they had the typical Indy trappings and feel (and the feel of a B-movie which was excatly how Indy has always been targeted); and of course the B-movie unreal reality.
> 
> ...


My husband and I agree with you, Tom! Totally an Indiana Jones flick and we thoroughly enjoyed it! Somebody over the weekend said they didn't like it - that it was too predictable. I asked what they meant and they said, "Well, you knew that he'd get out of the situation alive" and I said, well, duh, he's Indiana Jones!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I loved 1, and very much liked 3. I'll consider this one a parody of the first three films.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Mark - I like that - Indy 4 is a _parody_!!

In that context it works.

It was so bad it reminded me of an old SCTV skit that was making fun of a movie.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I just saw the movie. I didn't mind the fake prairie dogs. The 'Fridge' is destined a classic whether you liked it or not. I liked it; Indy always having a knack for self preservation.

I didn't particularly connect with some of the characters. That Russkie superwoman archeologist would be better cast as an owner of a chain of woman's beauty products at shopping mall stores. Indy Jr came across as the Fonze and really didn't fit into the adventure all that well. Two principle characters that don't work!

The computer animation isn't nearly as convincing as the dinos these same people brought us 15 years ago and there was too much of it. The sound was mixed too forward of the talkers on many scenes. The continuously collapsing caves and crypts looked akin to a Disney World ride. But, I will say, Spielberg's great eye for what looks interesting on the big screen was evident.

'Raiders' was magical because the story line was interesting and even somewhat plausible with everything working in that film, even the nonsensical action. I won't say the same for 'The Scull' especially when the aliens became pivotal. However, my major debacle is that wedding. Tell me this didn't end in the 'Chick Flick' mode. Indiana Jones becoming 'an honest man', give me a break.


7 stars

--- CHAS


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Saw it last night and thought it was great. I dont go into something looking for Citizen Cane or Ben-Hur. I just want something I can sit in front of and be entertained. I learned a long time ago not to try and think about all the little details that can ruin a movie. Just enjoy it for what it is, entertainment.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

jodyguercio said:


> Saw it last night and thought it was great. I dont go into something looking for Citizen Cane or Ben-Hur. I just want something I can sit in front of and be entertained. I learned a long time ago not to try and think about all the little details that can ruin a movie. Just enjoy it for what it is, entertainment.


Here here, Jody out in Horse Country USA! We can't wait for it to come out on DVD so we can watch it again - my husband & I love the Indy movies! 
:goodjob:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Here here, Jody out in Horse Country USA! We can't wait for it to come out on DVD so we can watch it again - my husband & I love the Indy movies!
> :goodjob:


Thanks Debi  Just was down in Wine Country this last weekend. My wife loves Ponte.


----------

